# HALLOWEENVILLE



## MonsterBride13 (Oct 22, 2003)

I have been updateing my Halloweenville Site - it is a spooky site that has all hidden links.....when you get to the index page - please sdroll down and click on BEST and vote for mt site!! thanks

http://www.halloweenville.com

True love is like ghosts, which everyone talks about but few have seen. 
--Anonymous


----------



## ultimate_killer (Aug 8, 2004)

Interesting site


----------



## MonsterBride13 (Oct 22, 2003)

thank you!

launched a new site - its for custom made dolls though http://www.FaerieShadows.com


True love is like ghosts, which everyone talks about but few have seen. 
--Anonymous 
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10013


----------

